# Need care sheet for Stag Beetles.



## luther (May 23, 2005)

I bought a pair of metalic green Stag Beetles at the BTS show this weekend. I'm at work and I can't remember the latin name (Lamprima　 aurata?).  Here's a pic I culled off the web.  Can anyone supply me with a link to a good care sheet for these guys?  I can't find much of any use.  Thanks.


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 23, 2005)

Check these links:

http://www.harink.com/~benjamin/Pgkbreeding.htm
http://www.geocities.jp/galvas_design/Help.htm
http://www1.kamakuranet.ne.jp/kabu/beet/x-manual-siiku2.htm


----------



## luther (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the links.  Some good information and some terrible translations :}

This link was given to me by thespidershop.co.uk:

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/manual/Scarabaeidae_breeding_1.htm

Excellent detailed guide.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 26, 2005)

Using scarabaeidae breeding methods will almost certainly result in failure for even the easiest stags. The complete guide to L.elephus and other stags is detailed and well worth it if your interest is successful breeding. Some places you can get it from:
www.bioquip.com
www.elytraandantenna.com
www.goldenphoenixexotica.com


----------



## Megatron808 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Allomyrhina dichotomus and Chalcosoma atlas Beetle care info*

_Does anyone know of a good place to get a care sheet or basic taking of info for these 2 types of rhino beetles? If so please tell me, I am fairly new to this and have 3 of the Chalcosoma atlas and 2 of the Allomyrhina dichotomus. 

Also looking into breeding them since I have males and females. Any help is and will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance._


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Atlas..*

This will solve your Atlas questions, and is a very good site to know:

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/species/Scarabaeidae_species.htm


A. dichotomus is very easy to breed (much easier than Chalcosoma). I'll try to find a link to post


----------



## Megatron808 (Jul 28, 2007)

_Thanks alot. That site has some good gouge. For me I'm trying to start a journal for practical experience sicne I've never done this whole insect thing. Do you or anyone know if they bite? Not really skiddish of insects, but I've been told and read somewhere that the Atlas are very agressive beetles, is this true?

Well thanks again for the post I'll be checking back.

Also does anyone know if there is a board like this for beetle enthusiasts?_


----------



## Megatron808 (Jul 29, 2007)

*2 of my Atlas' pics*

_Oki doki need some help here. I'm tryin to upload some pics here to the message board and I guess Im being stupid cuz it keeps asking me for a URL to add a pic. Any ideas what I need to do with this? Anyone feel free to help please thanks._ :wall:


----------



## Mat (Jul 29, 2007)

Megatron808 said:


> _Also does anyone know if there is a board like this for beetle enthusiasts?_


Have a look at http://www.beetleshop.net/forum/english/, this is a good betle board but a little quiete at present.  Also http://bugnation.co.uk is also worth checking out.

Matt


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 29, 2007)

That doesn't look like a L. aurata to me; there is no way that insect in the picture is. It's a _Phalacrognathus muelleri_.


----------

